# Couple of more pics of myself...



## Viggos_lover (Mar 5, 2006)

Just posting some more pics, hope you all like.....

I've not always been confident in myself- So its surprising to me that so many like my pictures. Thanks so much! 

View attachment DSC00294.JPG


----------



## Viggos_lover (Mar 5, 2006)

And heres a couple of more for you all!

Oh and for you lot like by bloke- I've included a belly shot!

Enjoy! 

View attachment DSC00302sm.JPG


View attachment DSC00065sm.JPG


View attachment DSC00020sm.JPG


----------



## Koldun (Mar 6, 2006)

Yummy. I like that black dress.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Mar 6, 2006)

Lookin' good! Confident chubby girls are always welcome here!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 6, 2006)

I've always thought AA/partial AA women were especially beautiful, but you're extremely so!


----------



## Viggos_lover (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey, thanks for the comments!! I'm still not used to getting attention for it! 

Sorry TheSadeianLinguist, Thanks for the flattering reply-(It put a huge smile on my face) but what do you mean by AA?


----------



## Viggos_lover (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh oh oh! Hehehe, I figured out what you meant.

I'm actually half Irish, half Montserratian (West Indies)-A unique combination.


----------



## Stealth (Mar 6, 2006)

[pervert mode]

BOOOBIES!

[/pervert mode]

You look fantastic love!


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for brightenning my day {{{VL}}} :smitten:


----------



## Viggos_lover (Mar 7, 2006)

Awww thanks for that compliment Totmacher, i think i'm loving myself alot recently this week.... Strange, how i feel about myself sometimes.


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 7, 2006)

Not to be too cheesy, but you've got quite a loveable self, as I'm sure you get told on a semi-hourly basis.


----------



## Viggos_lover (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't know who's worse, You, or My fella! 

Seriously, Thanks


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Mar 7, 2006)

You're looking really chubby in that picture you're a rookie you need to gain mroe weight make yourself get a bigger belly that hangs over your panties. I have a fetish with bigger individuals but I"m not afraid to admit it. I'm Taneisha nice too meet you and I'm flattered that you posted your picture online I especially loved you in the black dress you looked really nice but you need to start consuming more carbs and High calories foods such as 

1. French Fries

2. Pizza

3. Hot Dogs

4. Fried Chicken

I could go on about what you need to gain more weight but I"m sure you're going to get more opinions from the other people. Again I"m not criticising you but I'm under the impression that you want to gain weight that is why i"m suggesting these things. But if you don't find this useful all I can say is that i tried to help and give you as much helpful information that you need

Take Care Hun


----------



## Viggos_lover (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Taneisha, nice to meet you.

I'm quite fond of my food as it is, and im just a lil bit curvier now than I was a year or so back.

Who knows what the future holds...


----------



## Stealth (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey Taneisha,

She has the most soft of bellies, keeps me nice and warm it does!

She has the most fantastic figure- if she gains weight it goes into an Hourglass figure that makes me squirm with pleasure. I don't think she needs to gain much weight per say- but I wouldn't complain, I never do...


Of course, the darker side of me that lusts- It wants the exhadurated figure. It want's the wider hips, the larger chest, and the waist. *woooah* Okay, I'm dreaming.

Wheres that pizza???


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 7, 2006)

Viggos_lover said:


> Oh oh oh! Hehehe, I figured out what you meant.
> 
> I'm actually half Irish, half Montserratian (West Indies)-A unique combination.



Who knew? But you're still gorgeous! I'm terrible at guessing race.


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Mar 8, 2006)

very yummy


----------



## Billm (Mar 8, 2006)

You are a beautiful young woman and should never be surprised that others find you attractive. Glad we can help enforce your confidence.


----------



## Belly Lover (Mar 9, 2006)

You look good and loved your belly


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 9, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous. Thanks for sharing  (and the "carbs and High calories foods" aren't a bad idea at all  )


----------

